# Here an interesting Piranha



## SharkAquarium (May 16, 2003)




----------



## TripDs (Oct 11, 2004)

Did you have it in your possession or just found a pic? What is it?


----------



## Handikapped (Nov 5, 2004)

what is that i want one


----------



## SharkAquarium (May 16, 2003)

A new supplier is teasing me,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Handikapped (Nov 5, 2004)

well tell him to revel the info that is [email protected]!!!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Interesting. Has the appeance of a wild S. maculatus. The fish about 4 or 5 in. TL?


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

bad ass I want it!!


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Beautiful fish, love the sheen of purple.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Very interesting!!! Frank, what indiation would you say its relations to the Maculatus? Color, eyes, or face to the gill plate features? Before I read your post, I already thought it might be a Pygo, due to the body shape.

I want to learn how to ID more!!!


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Looks like a Serrasalmus Spilopluera. But thats just a wild guess


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Looks like a Spilo or Mac to me as well (still don't really know how to tell the two apart...)
Beautiful fish, btw!

Al, I think the tail differentiates it from Pygo's - not sure, though...


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

I think s.mac also. eyes, body shape, fins are a mess. I'm guessing 7"

I hate following frank in the ID department. Makes me sound like a copycat.


----------



## Brendan (Oct 7, 2004)

no clue


----------



## compton ass steve (Nov 12, 2004)

i would guess a spilo, but i dont know anything


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I've added the text image of S. spilopleura. Folks ALWAYS look at the tail. S. spilopleura has a black band mid-line and a clear edge. S. maculatus has a black band to the edge often with a very tiny thin hyaline edge.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Looks like a stressed maculatus. Should color up in the aquarium.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

S. maculatus in my aquario
Enjoy!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

hastatus said:


> S. maculatus in my aquario
> Enjoy!
> [snapback]862237[/snapback]​


Is it the picture, or has that fish red eyes? The fish on George's picture seems to have clear eyes (but again, pictures can be deceptive...)
And I know eye color is not carved in stone, but if both pics show true colors, it's quite a difference.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

red eyes and eye color is indeed plastic.


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

SharkAquarium said:


> [snapback]861388[/snapback]​


i have seen this before if i am correct its in a blue bowl and the purple tinge is from the refraction of the blue of the veiwing bowl.
i have seen this on ''duech kaged'' koi.
if i am right though.
i would still say mac tho and it dose have a slight purple coloration to it but not that distinctive.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> carisma02uk Posted Today, 02:08 PM
> i have seen this before if i am correct its in a blue bowl and the purple tinge is from the refraction of the blue of the veiwing bowl.
> i have seen this on ''duech kaged'' koi.
> if i am right though.


It doesn't really matter where the photo came from, the point is the color from the bowl doesn't matter much. These fish in the aquario and wild exhibit purple reflective scales.


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

hastatus said:


> It doesn't really matter where the photo came from, the point is the color from the bowl doesn't matter much. These fish in the aquario and wild exhibit purple reflective scales.
> [snapback]862312[/snapback]​


yeah i know frank it just looked a like the purple had been enhanced buy the refraction.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> carisma02uk Posted Today, 02:34 PM
> QUOTE(hastatus @ Jan 25 2005, 09:11 PM)
> It doesn't really matter where the photo came from, the point is the color from the bowl doesn't matter much. These fish in the aquario and wild exhibit purple reflective scales.
> 
> yeah i know frank it just looked a like the purple had been enhanced buy the refraction.


Yup, I understand. It is quite pretty shimmer eh?


----------



## Riverbait (Jul 15, 2004)

I believe its a spilopluera (Gold Piranha).


----------



## Davo (Jan 29, 2004)

I'm no expert... but looks like a Pygo except for the colour.


----------



## jconroy (Dec 21, 2004)

Very interesting......You would almost think it is a spilo except for the tail shape and the missing hyaline. The upper and lower caudal lobes on a spilo are very symmetrical and pointed. This fish's caudal, is shaped more like a pygo's; where the lower caudal lobe is larger and rounded. Also, the adiposse is exceptionally large on this fish.

Does anyone have a definitive photo of S.maculatus? This fish of Goerge, is not a spilo; but what it is, is a mystery right now. It has characteristics of both a serrasalmus and pygo.


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

sweet


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> jconroy Posted Today, 08:00 AM
> Very interesting......You would almost think it is a spilo except for the tail shape and the missing hyaline. The upper and lower caudal lobes on a spilo are very symmetrical and pointed. This fish's caudal, is shaped more like a pygo's; where the lower caudal lobe is larger and rounded. Also, the adiposse is exceptionally large on this fish.
> *
> Does anyone have a definitive photo of S.maculatus?* This fish of Goerge, is not a spilo; but what it is, is a mystery right now. It has characteristics of both a serrasalmus and pygo.


I have the description and the image of S. maculatus. And it is not a spilopleura. The reason it has the characteristics of a Serrasalmus and Pygocentrus is because they are in a spilopleura complex group that includes; spilopleura, maculatus, neveriensis, medinai and one other (name escapes me right now). They all have in common the Pygocentrus-type snout and a couple other features.


----------

